# Perspective on parental alienation



## daveb3216 (Apr 10, 2015)

After a decade of dealing with parental alienation, I've decided to share my perspective. One of the key things I want to warn people about is that PA starts long before the divorce. It starts with a pattern of enmeshment. It starts with years of subtle cult-like manipulation. This is often unrecognized by the targeted parent until it is too late. The other parent has become the gatekeeper of the children's hearts and minds, and when the gatekeeper closes the gate (usually at the time of divorce) there is very little the targeted parent (or the courts) can do. Here is the latest version of my video, which focuses on the manipulation that takes place. My story has a lot of dramatic elements, including the fact that my ex-wife's fiance was convicted of sexual battery against a minor (and was nevertheless still held up as the father-figure for our children), but the essence of my story is the manipulation used to make my kids hate me.


----------

